# My Beautiful Daisey Mae



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2008)

On October 8th, we had to let our beautiful girl go. She was 14. My 21 year old son was pet sitting while we were in Hawaii. As soon as our plane landed at home I received a text message from my son for us to call him right away. Daisey had been fine that morning and then suddenly would not stop pacing and would not lay down. She was obviously in pain. He got her to the vet where they said she had a cyst/tumor on her spleen that had burst and she was bleeding out. Because of her age and the fact that she was on baby aspirin for arthritis, we were advised not to operate. I was overwhelmed with gratitude that she had waited for us so we could say goodbye. Everyone in our house has been devastated. Her two younger companions, Pogo a yorkie and Bonkers a poodle are at a loss without her. Her sleeping mate, Suki the cat, is bereft. She will be forever missed. I know she is happy and healthy now, I just miss her...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Your Daisy was so beautiful! I am so very sorry.I know how hard it is but I am glad you got to say goodbye. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. They leave too soon no matter how long they've been with you. The Daisy Mae place in your heart may feel empty right now, but it truly isn't because she is always in your heart. {{{hugs}}} to you.


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

So sorry to hear this...she was a very beautiful girl! You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. She was beautiful...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. Please share more stories and pictures of her with us here to help bring you some comfort when you are ready.

Godspeed sweet angel Daisey Mae...............


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a beautiful girl. I am so sorry for you loss and heartache, but am so glad you were able to say goodbye. Many of us here have had to make that decision and, as hard as it is, it is the most unselfish act of love we can give them when they are in pain or, as Daisey Mae, in a situation that will not get better. I think you will find many shoulders to cry on and ears to listen here. We would love to see even more pictures and hear stories about your life together when you are ready. Welcome and I hope you find comfort and friendship here.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Daisy Mae was a beautiful girl. I'm so glad that you were able to say your final goodbyes to her. It always amazes me how they will hang on until their family can be with them. Run free, sweet Daisy Mae.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I's so sorry for your loss. She obviously had a good, long life and was very loved.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you all so much for all of your kindness. Such a generosity of spirit here. Just like our beloved goldens. 
I have chosen to deal with the loss by bringing a new baby into the house. She can never replace Daisey, but I'm sure she will carve her very own place in our hearts. We pick her up on Oct 30th. Her name is Lilikoi Rose. We will call her Lily. I swear, puppy breath is crack. I had the joy of sitting amongst 11 puppies and choosing one. It was the only time my heart felt light since losing Daisey.
Here is Lily....


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl. It's hard to say goodbye, she lived a nice long life. Take care


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Daisey~Godspeed


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*what A Long Happy Life Your Girl Had. It Is So Hard To Lose Them. Shr Was A Beautiful Girl. And No, You Can Never Replace One, But Your Heart Just Gets Bigger And The Bnew One Moves Right In To Take His Or Her Place And Get His.her Share Of Love. We Always Have Plenty Of Love Stored To Share With Another Dog. *


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry for yr loss but welcome to yr new baby!.
Gorgeous pup!.L


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Play hard at the bridge sweet girl.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Daisy and it is nice that you were able to say goodbye. She is always with you now walking on silent paws and will be there to help train your new girl Lily. The pain never goes away but having the new puppy will help to lessen it. Lily is a really cute girl and will bring you years of joy.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss. I am glad to hear you were able to be with her at the end.


----------



## finnegan (Dec 7, 2006)

Pets are so much a part of our family and it is so hard to lose them. Daisy was such a pretty girl, I love that tongue. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2008)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Daisey~Godspeed


Steve,

Thank You! That is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss - we lost Ginny with internal bleeding last November -no matter what their age it always hurts like hell to have to be the one to have to make that final decision, but it is only those that truly love them that can do it. I think you have done exactly the right thing in having another pup to share your heart and home with. As you say she can never replace Daisey Mae, but will find her own place in your heart, next to the memories of Daisey Mae.

Run free from pain, play hard and sleep softly Daisey Mae


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Daisey was a beautiful golden and I can tell how much you loved her. I'm sure she is running and playing at the Bridge. :bigangel:

Rest in Peace Sweet Daisey Mae.

Good luck with your new sweet baby Lily.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Farewell Sweet Daisy Girl
Rest In Peace


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry about Daisy! Lily will be doubly loved. RIP Daisy.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss of Daisey Mae. I lost a Daisy Mae several years ago, but she was a shepherd. It is never easy to let go, but you did the right thing. 

Congratulations on Lily! She is sure a cutie! She will never take the place of Daisy, but will be another love in your life.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So much magic and loss with these goldens. . . So sorry to read of Daisey's loss. She was a very lovely girl. And, also, best wishes on greeting the new, young Lily.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear of you tragic loss of Daisy Mae. She was a beautiful girl and I'm sure she gave you many many hours of love and attention. It was nice that you made it home to say your goodbyes and help her over to the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Champysmom (Aug 14, 2008)

What a sweet love. Daisy Mae, you are in my prayers and in our hearts. Your love grows in all of us.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Daisey Mae. pretty name for a pretty golden girl. its never easy to say goodbye but I'm glad you had the chance to do that. rest well Daisey Mae...... you will be missed.

Debbie & mason


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Rest in peace sweet Daisey Mae. I am just so sorry...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2008)

Again, thank you all for your wonderful comments. They are all so full of sympathy and understanding. It's so nice to have people who really understand.


----------



## LuvGoldens (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of Daisy. What a great comfort it is to know you got to say goodbye to her. She had a long and wonderful life and I'm sure she was greatly loved and will be greatly missed. Run free, beautiful Daisy, you have many friends at the bridge.

Your new pup is absolutely gorgeous. I'm sure she'll be a delight to your family. I think Daisy is very happy for you.

Darlene


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

My heart goes out to you in your loss of your beautiful girl Daisey Mae. May she rest in peace.....well, and playing with all her new friends at the bridge. So glad you were able to be with her at the end of her wonderful life with you. I just know, she knew how very much she was loved.
Congratulations of your adorable little Lily. She will fill your hearts with love as well I am sure!

Karen


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Daisy Mae. She was such a lovely, beautiful girl. I'm so glad you were able to say goodbye to your sweet girl. It's truly remarkable how they spend their entire lives trying to please us, and do so right to the end of their precious lives. Daisy Mae's wonderful spirit will live in you, forever

R.I.P. Beautiful girl, you were so loved.

Best wishes with your new girl, Lilly. She's adorable!

~Jackie


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Daisy Mae was certainly a beautiful girl. Sorry for the loss, it is always painful to say goodbye.
RIP Sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy Mae and Lily*

I am so very sorry for your loss of Daisy Mae-you will see her again at the Rainbow Bridge and I'm sure she will be watching over you and Lily.

Daisy Mae lived to a beautiful age. I've lost dogs too and my Hubby and I always agreed that we couldn't be even one day without dogs!
When we had to put Gizmo to sleep we got Snobear and when Munchkin went to the bridge 6 wks. later we Rescued a Female, Golden Ret. named Smooch. They never replace one another, but we love them all for different reasons!

Lily is SO ADORABLE and she looks like a love!!:wavey:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So sorry to read of your loss. She was a beautiful girl. Congrats on the new puppy I know you will make many wonderful memories with her also. Prayers for you and your family. Welcome to the forum also.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

what a beautiful girl 
sending hugs and best wishes to you at this sad time


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Daisey, and so glad you had the chance to say goodbye. It wrenches your heart out in a way words cannot describe. My thoughts are with you and your family... such a hard time.

And a big welcome to Lily!! She is a beautiful puppy!! 

We waited a year before we felt ready to get another puppy, and now we have two! Sometimes my children say they can hardly remember our old dog Spud, but he is forever in our hearts and we also have a collage of photo's of him throughout his life. He was a legend and will never be forgotten!


----------

